# Greetings from Italy



## Polarity (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi to all,

I'm a keyboard player, music composer and producer from Milano, Italy.
I play music since 1989... 
my stuff is nu-ambient, new age, electronic and trance-dream genres,
but in the last years I'm moving more and more along the way of soundtracks, merging orchestral sounds with electronic and acoustic instruments.
Still I have some hardware synths and expanders that I use in my tracks, but virtual ones of course make a lot to achieve some kind of sounds
(just think of libraries like EWQL Orchestra Gold and Storm Drums 2).
Just a year ago I definitively got rid of my big Mackie analog mixer and began to use digital mixer only (with up to 4 analog/digital Adat Interfaces for my soundcards).

I work with Win XP, Cubase 4.5 (I'm on Cubase since the beginning), and with two Creamware Pulsar sound systems.

I'm reading this forum since a couple of weeks...
I found very useful infos about some libraries I have, and some that I was looking at.

Thank to this forum I discovered some new ones that I didn't know
(I bought instantly "Drums Of War", because they were just the kind of big percussions I was looking for...)
and convinced me about a couple of others (one is already ordered, one delayed a bit instead).

All the best


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello Polar!

Greetings from another
Polar


----------



## lux (Mar 2, 2009)

ciao e benvenuto!

Luca


----------



## paoling (Mar 2, 2009)

Ciao


----------



## Polarity (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanx! 
Grazie! 

Ciao!


----------



## Seb (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome Polarity!

*taking a look at the posts in front mine* 
*Immediately gets the main theme of The Godfather in his mind* >8o 

No offense 

Best wishes to Italy, 

Seb


----------



## Polarity (Mar 4, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------

